# מדמיין איך מנשק את לבבך



## airelibre

As far as I can tell, this means more or less "I imagine how I'm kissing your heart", which sounds a bit strange to me! Am I wrong or does that sound alright to you? As for context, it's from Omer Adam's נסיכה.


----------



## ystab

Well, many people find the songs in this genre not written with much thought or wit.


----------



## Tararam

ystab said:


> Well, many people find the songs in this genre not written with much thought or wit.



Haha... airelibre, that's what I was aiming for in our previous discussion regarding Moshe Pertez's song. 
In general songs in this genre are seen as recycled or poorly written. If you intend to confront Hebrew literature these songs offer little help, to some degree, as the language used in literature is far from them in best cases, or miles away in worst cases. They do however portray the everyday speech of Modern Hebrew in my opinion.


----------



## GeriReshef

I must add that in Arabic you can find expressions like "abus eynac" (I'll kiss your eyes = express of love) which were used by Jews who immigrate from Arabic speaking countries.
Today most of the Jews in Israel doesn't speak Arabic and such expressions aren't heard any more, but they surely influenced the spoken Hebrew, and for me "I'll kiss your heart" sounds OK, though it is probably a little bit silly like all expressions of love..


----------



## arielipi

I object tararam; these songs do not reflect the colloquial speaking manners where i am, nor in most places i know, nor people from all around the country that i met.


----------



## Tararam

In what sense? is it of higher or lower register?


----------



## airelibre

I'm starting to draw parallels between this kind of music and pop in the US/UK: not much thought goes into them and there is a lot of snobbery around them, but they are still overwhelmingly popular. Is some of the snobbery to do with there being a relationship between this kind of music and arsim?
(I don't use the word snob offensively, because I am one myself for a lot of the pop music I hear in the UK!)


----------



## arielipi

A lot higher of course. I live in the PT KFG
פ"ת כפ"ג


----------



## Tararam

Perhaps I made a generalization of the matter, some of the songs use constructions of higher register, but I wouldn't get carried away... I personally heard many songs that were bluntly colloquial, on the verge of comical. It's not like Keren Peles and the likes of her are any better for that matter...
I still stand behind my previous statement that higher registers of Hebrew, especially in older songs and in literature, are a different animal. I never intended to offend.

airelibre, yes, this genre of music is stigmatized and linked to arsim all the time over here, though it's not consumed exclusively by them. It's well in the mainstream in Israel nowadays, fortunately for some, unfortunately for others.


----------



## arielipi

But thats what im saying, that these songs are bad, but where i am the colloquial speaking isnt like that at all(ours is a lot better).


----------

